# Anyone still smoke Phillies or Swishers?



## RedCaddy (Mar 21, 2006)

At the risk of forever being shunned by the entire Club Stogie Community, I shall not say whether I stray from the premium sticks...

Actually I just smoked my last Swisher in my posession tonight:bn and I do not plan on buying another pack... From here's it straight to the good stuff:w !


----------



## deslni01 (Feb 12, 2007)

Haha congratulations on ridding yourself of the Swishers :ss

Now enjoy the good stuff!


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Huh, what are you talking about I got some aging right now cant wait to smoke them.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Sure they are great, I would keep at least a master case on hand. This is what I would do. I suggest lighting them and placing them every 24 inches around your yard; the plastic tip will stick right into the dirt. This will help keep bugs away while you enjoy a good cigar and libation on your deck or patio.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Sure they are great, I would keep at least a master case on hand. This is what I would do. I suggest lighting them and placing them every 24 inches around your yard; the plastic tip will stick right into the dirt. This will help keep bugs away while you enjoy a good cigar and libation on your deck or patio.


----------



## Drew (Feb 6, 2007)

I have in the past...but for the same price I can get the Buena Cosecha Corona. MUCH better smoke, had my first one straight out of the mail today. Not bad at all...


----------



## deslni01 (Feb 12, 2007)

Drew said:


> I have in the past...but for the same price I can get the Buena Cosecha Corona. MUCH better smoke, had my first one straight out of the mail today. Not bad at all...


:: cough:: review :: cough::

For those of us (me..) who haven't tried those and may be interested in the relatively low price for a good cigar.. :ss


----------



## Drew (Feb 6, 2007)

deslni01 said:


> :: cough:: review :: cough::
> 
> For those of us (me..) who haven't tried those and may be interested in the relatively low price for a good cigar.. :ss


TXMatt's Cheapsmokes thread....

Holts.com $5.90 for 2 5-packs free shipping.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

I must admit to still having a few backwoods sitting in a jar on the kitchen counter... I lit one tonight, but only got 1/3 through before I tossed it. I think this place has ruined my taste for them :ss


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm LITERALLY allergic to Swisher Sweets.

Some of their cigars come with a birch-wood tip... I am allergic to birch wood!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hn


----------



## Sizzlepixels (Mar 1, 2007)

I keep a few drugstore cigars around to handout at parties to the guy who gets really drunk and decides he wants a cigar, knowing full well that he is to drunk to know the difference between a good cigar and an cheapo.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

RedCaddy said:


> At the risk of forever being shunned by the entire Club Stogie Community, I shall not say whether I stray from the premium sticks...
> 
> Actually I just smoked my last Swisher in my posession tonight:bn and I do not plan on buying another pack... From here's it straight to the good stuff:w !


Nope, no more Swishers...............*EVER!!!*

ATL


----------



## tonyrocks922 (Mar 6, 2007)

> *Phillies *


does anyone actually _smoke_ phillies as packaged? I thought they were for, uh, you know, other uses..


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

well IMHO there not much good for anything else.....


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

I admit it, when I mow the lawn, I'll fire up a Backwoods. I don't really consider them cigars though, you know?! I know people here hate them, but whatever, I like them for what they are, cheapos that are great for outdoors activities. That doesn't mean I'd EVER trade one for anything out of my fridgador or desktop though!


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Honestly, who really judges someone on what they smoke? My dad smokes Kent Ultra-lite 100s...I don't care....and as for me...the last time someone handed me a a Swisher was at a bonfire...the cigar got smoked by the fire...


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Nope, life is too short. :w


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

I would have my own with me.. call me a snob but I just dont like them..


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

I do and won't give them up till I'm not allowed to possess them at work. If I'm going to waste a bit of a cigar, it won't be one of the high dollar ones.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I never started


----------



## ChurchDog (Jan 9, 2007)

As a result of several traumatic encounters with tequila and swishers in my youth I am no longer capable of smoking them. u


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I've never actually ever smoked a swisher or a phillies. No use trying one now :r


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

Never could enjoy a Shisher or Phillies but I will still pick up a pack of Backwoods when going out fishing or something. They are good smokes to take to "the country" out where my Grandpa lives.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Good lord no. Even in my pre-premium smokes days I smoked El Productos.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Never did smoke Phillies or Swishers, but there is a bit of a Backwoods craze going on at work, and I do get caught up in it about once a week. But twice a week at work, I allow myself at least a La Vieja Habana.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Have in the past, but not anymore. I don't fault anyone that does though. Some of my friends actually prefer them to the stuff I like, but hey, if that's what they like then more power to em, and I'll save my stuff for myself.:ss


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

For me, I can not smoke gas station cigars. When I have smoked them it felt like comparing a fine wine with grape cool-aid. Not trying to be cigar snob, because you got to smoke what you like. If you like em I encourage you to smoke em.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I used to grab a couple swishers before I'd go fishing..... now....nah....

but... If I were out fishing for the day not near my home...or a smoke shop...and the only thing around was a swisher...I'd smoke it.


----------



## jerseynewbie (Feb 28, 2007)

carni said:


> For me, I can not smoke gas station cigars. When I have smoked them it felt like comparing a fine wine with grape cool-aid. Not trying to be cigar snob, because you got to smoke what you like. If you like em I encourage you to smoke em.


Some of us still enjoy grape coolaid! (Never got into wine much, more of a porter or stout guy) But yeah, occasionally I like to do a "back to my roots" evening and have a 40-ounce of Mickey's and a Philly Titan. Do you realize that Philly Titan's come in both natural and maduro? Classy! It's not a good cigar, but I still like it from time to time. The thing I can't smoke is drugstore Garcia Vegas. I'd rather roll Kodiak in a piece of cardboard and roast it until it dries out enough to light.


----------

